# Milk Crates - Fair Game?



## tomdavis (11/5/11)

Milk crates, I regularly see them kicking around outside shops etc. Does anyone know what happens to them, are they returned to the milk companies, or simply sent for recycling? Or worse landfill?

I only ask as I would like a few to store my bottles, but have not been able to determine if they are fair game. 

I am the sort of guy who would undoubtedly get caught on CCTV and raked over the coals for walking off with a couple of these, so I wondered if anyone knew what the deal is with them?


----------



## felten (11/5/11)

They're the property of their dairy, just like kegs are the property of their brewery.


----------



## bum (11/5/11)

They have the name of the company that owns them on them.

You work it out.

Just ask the shopkeeper and they might be willing to lose a couple for you, though.


----------



## Bribie G (11/5/11)




----------



## timryan (11/5/11)

two words Hard Rubbish... They will appear everywhere...


----------



## Phoney (11/5/11)

I read an article in the sydney morning herald a couple of weeks ago about this. It costs the dairy industry around $3 million to replace the 700,000 crates that go missing each year. But on the other hand, it doesnt eat into their profits as that cost is passed back onto the consumer with slightly higher milk & dairy prices to offset the cost. They've even tried to come up with new designs that makes them useless for anything other than carting milk around, but all designs have failed.

It also said it's virtually impossible for them to do anything about it. Shops usually dont have the room to store crates inside, and milk runs usually happen outside of business hours - so they end up in alleyways. And no judge will ever convict somebody for stealing a $3 milk-crate - when it's more than likely that the judge him/herself has half a dozen milkcrates at home in their garage as well.


----------



## fcmcg (11/5/11)

timryan said:


> two words Hard Rubbish... They will appear everywhere...


C'Mon bloke...
Surely you know that these actually belong to the dairy ?
Someone always owns the things we covet..like those stainless 50 litre kegs we all want..owned by the brewery's..unless legally acquired...
To the OP..I reckon if you see them near a milk bar..leave them...
Just my 2c
Ferg


----------



## dcx3 (11/5/11)

As Kayak fishing gains popularity im seeing more and more on peoples Yaks!
They make great rod holders.


----------



## Tiny_Tim (11/5/11)

Get yourself some plastic beer crates. Boutique beer stores (there's a few of them in Vic) generally have tons of them lying around. The cost of the crate is paid by the beer importer as a deposit and generally passed onto the consumer at the retail level, and as it's not viable to send containers of empty crates back to Europe, the crates are just written off. 330ml ones are the most common from Europe, but if you're lucky you might score 500ml or 750ml size.


----------



## kiwisteveo (11/5/11)

i work in kitchens and the amount of milk crates lying around is insane,if the people who deliver the milk don't want to take em back everytime then they are fair game(fit's 14 longnecks in them as snug as a bug) and you can stack em as high as you want.


----------



## bum (11/5/11)

Tiny_Tim said:


> but if you're lucky you might score 500ml or 750ml size.


Yeah, I got a La Chouffe one from Slowbeer ages ago. Probably the fanciest brewstand I'll ever own...


----------



## Wolfy (11/5/11)

Carlos The Gerbil said:


> Milk crates, I regularly see them kicking around outside shops etc.


If they are kicking around in 1 or 2s, turned up-side-down to make a seat, they are most likely in the 'smokers corner' where all the shop/shopping center employees go to have a fag.
You will be doing them and the community a benefit if you pinch them, since maybe they'll give up the habit if they don't have somewhere to sit their fat smoky asses.


----------



## fergi (11/5/11)

timryan said:


> > two words Hard Rubbish.
> 
> 
> .. They will appear everywhere...





One word WRONG.
FERGI


----------



## bum (11/5/11)

fergi said:


> One word WRONG.
> FERGI


Looks like you need to organise a bulkbuy for brewer's eyes.


----------



## shaunbrew (11/5/11)

a mate of mine has about 50 in his back ard, he might part with some, not shure how much messae me if ur keen cheers

shaun


----------



## ampy (11/5/11)

The old man told me the cops were confiscating and fining people who had them at the last Ballarat swap meet.


----------



## fergi (11/5/11)

bum said:


> > Looks like you need to organise a bulkbuy for brewer's eyes.
> >
> > WHAT????


----------



## bum (11/5/11)

And perhaps some regular ones?


----------



## timryan (11/5/11)

Over milk creates... Dont get me wrong but dont they have better things to do with their time.... 



ampy said:


> The old man told me the cops were confiscating and fining people who had them at the last Ballarat swap meet.


----------



## ampy (11/5/11)

timryan said:


> Over milk creates... Dont get me wrong but dont they have better things to do with their time....



Thats what I thought, but why would he make it up?

(edit spelling)


----------



## timryan (11/5/11)

Nar i dont say he is lying.. Ill stick to my non milk creates if i take my beer anywhere..


----------



## Crusty (11/5/11)

They belong to the milk companies but not too many shop keepers would care if a few went missing.
My local Norco guy came to my house to borrow my cheese making fridge & when I led him into the garage & opened the door, it suddenly dawned upon me that I have 22 of his crates stacked up against the garage back wall. I shit myself for a split second but luckily there was a lot of crap all over the place & he failed to notice them.


----------



## lock (11/5/11)

The dump shop in pine rivers sells them. wonder what the cops and owners would make of the council flogging them off.


----------



## Maheel (11/5/11)

lock said:


> The dump shop in pine rivers sells them. wonder what the cops and owners would make of the council flogging them off.



there would be some council bylaw saying if it gets to the dump then it's considered abandoned etc i reckon 

i guess it's like making movable brew rigs from shopping trollies.......

you could just call the milk company and say, i have 10 of your crates here some fool left on my yard. when they never come and get them they are abbandoned and yours..


----------



## tomdavis (11/5/11)

Well I am glad for all of the responses, and I am also glad I have started a good discussion! 

I can see the reasoning behind kegs remaining the property of the MegaSwill breweries, because at the end of the day they are worth a pretty penny (mmm Stainless Steel *drool*)

But at the end of the day, milk crates, being worth $3 or so, would very 'write-offable' 

I am not in desperate need for any right now, but I thought having a few would be useful. Particularly as I am still scratching around in the dark world of bottling. 

I will keep my eyes peeled and see what crops up. 

Thanks all!


----------



## spog (11/5/11)

if you want something buy it/pay for it and keep the reciept...cheers.....spog................


----------

